# what does the servo motor do?



## garyl24 (Jun 2, 2004)

i am just wondering what a servo motor does because the dish i was originally going to set up is a 7 1/2 foot dish with cband and ku band and has a servo motor on it. well i got another dish that is 6 1/2 foot and is c band only and has no servo motor. i am wanting to set up the 6 1/2 dish becuase my yard is small. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

By servo moter you are refering to the small rectangular box? if so it switchs the polarity of your lnb from horizontal to vertical.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

The answer to all your questions will be here its one of THE best satellite web sites in the world! Please keep us up to date with your project, and what channels you are hoping to pull in, good luck. There is a link to all the FTA channels " up there" on my web site C-band is all the pink channels (ku band is green/dvb)


----------



## garyl24 (Jun 2, 2004)

here is a few pics of what i have


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Very nice, looks like you are going to be VERY busy!


----------



## garyl24 (Jun 2, 2004)

does the cband lnb look like it is all there? also what are the numbers and lines on the sides for?


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Looks like you have c and ku LNB's I dont know very much about c-band other than what I read on the above web page, so I cant help you with their identification. I have been offered a few of these systems but I am still working on the permission to install a C-band BUD. I would also like to work in big satellite but I for now I stick to motorized Ku band systems, but the principles are vary similar, so I hope I/we can all learn from you : ) Nice pictures, just enough room for the dish!


----------

